

50% of iPhone Users Don't Sync to iTunes - tewks
http://onefps.net/post/6496478249/50-percent-of-iphone-owners-dont-backup

======
gerickson
Misleading headline. 50% of iPhones _taken to a Genius bar_ have never been
synced to iTunes after the initial sync and activation.

